# Flatulência dos dinossauros contribuiu para o aquecimento da Terra



## Aristocrata (7 Mai 2012 às 20:38)

> Flatulência dos dinossauros contribuiu para o aquecimento da Terra
> 
> 7 de Maio, 2012
> 
> ...



E esta hein?!
Pensando melhor no assunto, pede-se cautela com o consumo de feijão e leguminosas afins - é que está em causa a nossa sobrevivência!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mai 2012 às 21:17)

A teoria já não é de hoje, no tópico do aquecimento global, deverá estar para lá essa questão/noticia...


----------

